# Find something to be good at.



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

This has been circulating through my head a lot lately. I think a helpful step in increasing one's confidence and just making you feel better about yourself by whatever amount would be to take up something, whether it be an interest you've thought about for a while, or just discover something new that sounds intriguing, and just go with it. Find the time to invest in doing this and make it your target to get good at it.

I've been looking back at things I was good at (or used to be good at) and it made me realize how much and how long I stayed stagnant (a long time - several years!). I see and hear people doing all these things and it just eventually gets me fed up to the point where I feel I should just go ahead and get back on track and make this the year where I finally did something, did it well, and ultimately felt good about it.

I have about a trillion interests, so just finding one is going to exert a good deal of my cerebral energy. But I'm confident I'll come up with something.


So tell me what you think. Also, tell me what you're thinking of doing (if you are!) maybe I could take some ideas from someone!


- That Other Guy


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm going to start rock climbing again. Just indoors for now since you need friends to safely do it outside.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

*24*

Find something that makes you happy, and do it. Because everything else is all just background noise


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am very good at car detailing,very fussy so it has to be perfect everytime.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

I think one of the major ways I overcame anxiety and depression was finding creative outlets and finding what I was passionate about. Like you, I have a lot of different interests. But knowing this helps me get out of bed and get busy into things. Life's so short so I want to do as much as I can each day. 

My passions are learning and writing - mainly about holistic topics (politics, health, education, law, spirituality etc) but I also love writing poetry and doing some creative writing. I also enjoy writing music but I'm focusing on the writing for now. A lot of this took a backseat when I studied at uni, in the quest for a job. But now that I can't find a normal job, I've found some random job that gives me the time to do a lot of the things I enjoy which is wonderful. 

What are the things you love to do?


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I've been wanting to take life drawing lessons, to enhance my creativity and all but it failed due to insufficient student number  It won't stop me from studying drawing techniques by myself though. 
However I agree, being creative with our time helps us in so many ways: it takes our mind off negative thoughts, gives satisfaction as we're being productive, fulfills when meeting goals and exploring new talents. 

Good luck in your quest for the right activity


----------



## stopicking (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi BlazingLazer,

Thats a great idea, and something I would fully recommend you do. I think its important for your own self being to have something that you do regularly and enjoy. I think people at the moment can spend too much time caught up in the day to day things and forget about doing things for them alone.

Even learning a new skill is is such a boost to your self confidence. For example I learnt to drive at the ripe age of 30(biggest regret ever not getting behind a wheel when I was 17), and over past two years its opened my life to so many oppurtunities. I'm still on cloud 9 two years later for putting in the effort and getting my licence first time around. I've gone from walking/using public transport to crusing around in a nice sports car 

It doesnt have be learning something new, definitely bringing back an old hobby is good. I started fishing again, I had forgotten what it was like to have some free mind space to think. I find it very theraputic if I'm having a stressful week to go out on my own and fish for a couple of hours. The added bonus I might catch my dinner :b

Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Sleeper92 said:


> Find something that makes you happy, and do it. Because everything else is all just background noise


I like that you said this Sleeper, it's so inspirational


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I guess I'm trying to become better at dancing. And cooking.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

offbyone said:


> I'm going to start rock climbing again. Just indoors for now since you need friends to safely do it outside.


Cool. How big of a rock you have in the house?



ainsleigh said:


> I think one of the major ways I overcame anxiety and depression was finding creative outlets and finding what I was passionate about. Like you, I have a lot of different interests. But knowing this helps me get out of bed and get busy into things. Life's so short so I want to do as much as I can each day.
> 
> My passions are learning and writing - mainly about holistic topics (politics, health, education, law, spirituality etc) but I also love writing poetry and doing some creative writing. I also enjoy writing music but I'm focusing on the writing for now. A lot of this took a backseat when I studied at uni, in the quest for a job. But now that I can't find a normal job, I've found some random job that gives me the time to do a lot of the things I enjoy which is wonderful.
> 
> What are the things you love to do?


The thing is... I'm not really sure what I love to do. Or perhaps I haven't quite found it yet and am trying to look for it. I can remember being into some sports like hockey and soccer back when I was a young kid along with some other non-physical activities like PC games, cards, math, and the like. I used to play saxophone in high school, but the last time I did that was around 9 years ago (I have thought up taking something like that again, every now and then).

Also, depression made me lose interest in doing those things. I haven't been active in anything for at least 6 or 7 years. I wish I had the free time to do this though. I work full-time and am going back to school to take one course. I barely feel I have enough time to post or anything else haha. I'll have to figure this out.

I enjoyed reading what you like to do as well as your insight. Thanks!



Doriis said:


> Well I've been wanting to take life drawing lessons, to enhance my creativity and all but it failed due to insufficient student number  It won't stop me from studying drawing techniques by myself though.
> However I agree, being creative with our time helps us in so many ways: it takes our mind off negative thoughts, gives satisfaction as we're being productive, fulfills when meeting goals and exploring new talents.
> 
> Good luck in your quest for the right activity


Indeed. That satisfaction of fulfillment as well as the distraction from anything negative is a great feeling, which only makes me want to excel at something even more. I've been too sedentary for too long.

And thank you as well.



stopicking said:


> Hi BlazingLazer,
> 
> Thats a great idea, and something I would fully recommend you do. I think its important for your own self being to have something that you do regularly and enjoy. I think people at the moment can spend too much time caught up in the day to day things and forget about doing things for them alone.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouragement. Going back to an old hobby is certainly nice as well, and something I've contemplated for a while. Obviously, you're right about being so wrapped up in the day where you feel you can't make time to just stop and breathe. I can't remember the last time I stopped myself and relaxed.

Sounds like I need to also make some changes to my mindset. It's going to be tough, but I have to try to break out somehow.

Thanks again, everyone. Keep 'em coming!


----------

